# Rocket Sockets



## chongmagic (Jan 19, 2020)

I just ordered some of these, has anyone tried them yet?









						Rocket Sockets
					

LIST OF VENDORS DOWN BELOW Please support my vendors where you can. More will be added as they become available. Rocket Sockets by Pepers'...




					peperspedals.bigcartel.com


----------



## Robusto (Jan 19, 2020)

Yep. I've had a set for a while and love them! Good stuff.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jan 19, 2020)

Once a dealer in Canada has them I will! Although it is quite cheap to just order them from pepers with exchange rate...


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 31, 2020)

Love My Switches will have them soon.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 31, 2020)

looked like they were already in stock at LMSwitches when I placed an order last weekend.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 1, 2020)

They look Great, it would be Good if they were different colours.
Permanent Markers would fix that!


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 1, 2020)

Yep I've had a couple. They don't last. The plastic is soft and just gets chewed up by tightening the metal nuts on pedals. I've been using a multitool for a while since I threw these out.


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2020)

They do look convenient.  I talked with Pepers about possibly getting some in stock a while back but other tasks took priority... 

_Personally_ I don't have any issues using metal sockets.      

I keep a set of color coded deep sockets from Harbor Freight in metric and SAE on my bench.    Normally I just use them by hand, but I have a little mini ratchet there when needed.   Been meaning to pick up a thumbwheel ratchet but just never think about it when I'm in the store.


----------



## BurntFingers (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm surprised nobody has made something like a multitool for bikes or skateboards except for pedal use. Basically a metal cross with each end ending in the right size socket.


----------



## K Pedals (Feb 1, 2020)

Robert said:


> They do look convenient.  I talked with Pepers about possibly getting some in stock a while back but other tasks took priority...
> 
> _Personally_ I don't have any issues using metal sockets.
> 
> ...


Yeah that’s exactly what I use...


----------



## jubal81 (Feb 1, 2020)

I bought a set a while back and found that a little adjustable wrench is a lot faster and easier to keep up with.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 4, 2020)

All of the nuts on my pedals have washers, so marring the paint is not a problem.  I use nut drivers for everything except stomp switch nuts and the inside nuts on power jacks. For those, I use a deep socket and tiny crescent wrench, respectively.


----------



## music6000 (Feb 4, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> All of the nuts on my pedals have washers, so marring the paint is not a problem.  I use nut drivers for everything except stomp switch nuts and the inside nuts on power jacks. For those, I use a deep socket and tiny crescent wrench, respectively.


Same Here, *SIDCHROME - *Most Famous Tool Company in Australia, Cost $30.00 as New used in a Pawn Shop. Normally $60.00.
Metric & Imperial Sockets with Screwdriver style 1/4'' Drive.
Long extension Drive under Screwdriver :


----------



## Mourguitars (Feb 11, 2020)

I like those !  I'll order them on my next order...i like tools anyway

Been using painters tape on these

Mike



https://imgur.com/DMwDJS1


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 11, 2020)

Robert said:


> They do look convenient.  I talked with Pepers about possibly getting some in stock a while back but other tasks took priority...
> 
> _Personally_ I don't have any issues using metal sockets.
> 
> ...



i have the thumbwheel ratchet set and ive never cared for it, unless you can get one with a button for releasing the socket. i much prefer the swivel head ratchet. easy to go from tightening to rapid turning, and then pop the socket off if need be.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 16, 2020)

These four pretty much cover everything for me...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 25, 2020)

Harbor Freight!  Did you get the free flashlight?


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Feb 27, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Harbor Freight!  Did you get the free flashlight?


.... and free tape measure, and free screwdriver, and lots of other junk that I just can't live without! ?


----------

